# No Ignition horn and won't start....



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

All set to fish this morning, but my 2017 Mercury 60 hp 4 stroke wouldn't start. It cranks but won't start. At first I thought my kill switch was pulled, but it was in place just like it's supposed to be. For giggles I pulled the retainer off and put it back on, still no startup. I checked the connections for the kill switch, all clean and connected. The next time I tried to start it I noticed that the alarm horn was not sounding when I turned the key on. I can find what the different beeps mean but nothing to give me any indication what may be the problem where there is no horn at all.
.
Any of you fine gentlemen ever experience this or have an idea what I can try?
.
I'm hoping it's something easy and I can still get on the water today since this will be the only day with good weather this holiday weekend due to the approach of Alberto.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Check your fuses.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

All fuses and connections are clean and good to go. Even swapped out all the fuses just because I had them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you pull the ignition switch out and check them? How about the horn itself?


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I can easily get to the backside of the switch and everything looks good. I checked the termination block and all the oins/sockets were clean and dry.
All of the wiring and connections look good.
The ignition alarm is supposedly built into the switch.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

You need to do a spark check on it first. Is fuel pump coming on? Disconnect one of the wires from emergency stop switch, does it start now? Disconnect black/yellow wire from ignition, does it start now?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If the motor turns over - your kill switch is working just fine... You can puzzle over this all you want - but a pro will have you sorted out in less than 30 minutes... Not what you want to hear - but true...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> If the motor turns over - your kill switch is working just fine... You can puzzle over this all you want - but a pro will have you sorted out in less than 30 minutes... Not what you want to hear - but true...


Does the emergency stop switch on the 2017 merc prevent the engine from turning over? Haven’t had the pleasure of working on one and haven’t kept up with mercury that much in the last couple years.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

brianBFD said:


> Any of you fine gentlemen ever experience this or have an idea what I can try?
> .


Yes. It was the fuse on the digital throttle control. It also happened on my Tohatsu but it was low voltage at the cranking battery. Same symptoms both times.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes, if the kill switch is tripped it prevents the engine from running at all.
Both switch connectors are soldered together.
I gave up on trying to get on the water. Going to take it to the shop and let the warranty take care of it Tuesday. I'll report back.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

Solid plan right there!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> Yes. It was the fuse on the digital throttle control. It also happened on my Tohatsu but it was low voltage at the cranking battery. Same symptoms both times.


I didn’t even think about digital, I was stuck in the stine age this mornin!


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Turns out the ECM took a dump. Covered by warranty.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

It happens, good that it’s taken care of. You’ll be back on the water soon!


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> It happens, good that it’s taken care of. You’ll be back on the water soon!


Allegedly this Friday afternoon.
The guy that owns the place wants me to take him trout fishing, if he gets it done by Friday he's going trout fishing.


----------

